# MonsterPalooza??



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Is monsterpalooza worth it. As in do they sell props there? Props makeup ect.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

See other thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunt...100676-los-angeles-monsterpalooza-anyone.html


----------

